# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Архитектура EcoStruxure от Schneider Electric: комплексное решение для эффективного управления произ

## Labs

_Компания_ _Schneider_ _Electric представила архитектуру_ _EcoStruxure − комплексное решение, состоящее из аппаратных и программных средств для эффективного управления машинным оборудованием, отдельными механизмами и производственным процессом. Архитектура состоит из трех уровней: «Подключаемые устройства», «Сбор и обработка первичных данных», «Приложения, аналитика и сервисы». В этой статье мы рассмотрим особенности и функционал некоторых компонентов первого уровня._

В прошлом году компания Schneider Electric анонсировала линейку логических контроллеров Modicon M172 Performance для управления системами вентиляции, кондиционирования, отопления, а также насосными станциями. Контроллеры предназначены для использования как на промышленных предприятиях, так и в гражданском строительстве.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В Modicon M172P может быть установлено 28 или 42 входа/выхода, которые способствуют высокой масштабируемости устройств. В контроллерах предусмотрены коммуникационные модули, модули расширения, датчики влажности, температуры, давления, драйверы управления электронными терморегулирующими вентилями. Контроллеры оборудованы USB-разъемами, благодаря которым разработка и отладка программ занимает минимум времени. Modicon M172P оснащен встроенными протоколами Ethernet Modbus, BACnet. Опционально контроллер можно оборудовать протоколом LonWorks. Устройство поддерживает технологию визуализации WebVisu, совместимую с браузерами, которая упрощает техобслуживание. С ее помощью можно дистанционно управлять приложениями со смартфонов и планшетов.

Софт SoMachine HVAC способствует оперативному развертыванию решений на базе контроллеров Modicon M172P. Он представляет собой единую платформу для программирования, визуализации и ввода в эксплуатацию. Программное обеспечение состоит из функциональных блоков, которые включают системы управления компрессорами, вентиляторами и энергопотреблением. Предусмотрены функции отслеживания КПД и управления высоким давлением с поплавком. В ПО включены библиотеки для систем управления отоплением, вентиляцией, кондиционированием и насосными станциями. SoMachine HVAC  интегрировано с архитектурами TVDA, которые сокращают время разработки и упрощают процесс проектирования.

Поскольку для контроллеров, средств HMI и удаленных устройств используется единое ПО, общая стоимость машинного оборудования снижается. Используя ПО SoMachine, пользователь может ускорить выход продукции на рынок и повысить конкурентоспособность предприятия.

На этом компания Schneider Electric не остановилась и расширила линейку ПЛК для АСУ ТП, выпустив контроллеры Modicon M580. Новинки могут похвастаться усовершенствованной системой защиты от киберугроз, решениями по присвоению временных меток, возможностями топологии и расширения архитектуры. Производитель провел сертификацию контроллеров по стандарту Achilles Level 2. Помимо этого, была оптимизирована номенклатура приложения и архитектура системы. Гигабитная синхронизация в устройствах Modicon M580 выполняется с помощью разъема RJ45.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Память программы Modicon M580 составляет 64 Мбайт, а быстродействие – 50 тысяч инструкций в миллисекунду. Оптимизированный процессор и встроенный коммутатор Ethernet обрабатывает большое количество информации в кратчайшие сроки. С помощью контроллера можно выполнять непрерывную пошаговую модернизацию платформ Quantum и Premium без полного изменения системы.


Еще одна интересная новинка Schneider Electric – привод Altivar Process, который является первым на рынке преобразователем частоты с интеллектуальными сервисами. Являясь частью архитектуры EcoStruxure, Altivar Process позволяет заказчику повысить эффективность управления электродвигателями. Удобный пользовательский интерфейс обеспечивает прозрачность процессов. Вкупе с функцией прогнозируемого техобслуживания он позволяет сократить время простоя машин на 20%.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В устройстве предусмотрен встроенный протокол Ethernet и веб-сервер, предоставляющий к нему удобный и безопасный доступ из любого места. Altivar Process контролирует сигналы тревоги и основные показатели эффективности, предупреждая оператора о сбоях в работе системы. Отчеты об ошибках и нештатных ситуациях можно получить посредством QR-кода, который приходит пользователю в сообщении.

Комплексные решения с приводами Altivar используются в сфере водоснабжения и водоотведения, а также в металлургической, горнодобывающей и нефтегазовой отраслях промышленности.

----------

